# yotes r eye balling my kids at the bus stop



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

its so dry here yotes r showing up 1 to 2 times a week acrst the fence from my kids bus stop--my kids have moved to the fromt porch of our home--i dont think it would be a good idea to hang out with the old .270 at the bus stop to dispatch some yotes but what can i do--i really am afraid fer my kids safty


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

trap them? Call the Parks and Wildlife dept? Not sure, but I would stay away from the bus stop with a fire arm, keep the kids safe. I remember running into a pack of them on the west end of Galveston one night. 6 of them if I remember. IN THE Neighborhood. They ran off to the grass, but I am certain if I had my dog with me, she would have been dinner. Be careful.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks they r getting bad


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Those 'yotes don't know what day of the week it is, so meet them out there this Saturday and take care of some bidness!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

They're movinn into a lot of suburban neighborhoods, eatiing house cats, for snacks.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

tbone2374 said:


> They're movinn into a lot of suburban neighborhoods, eatiing house cats, for snacks.


Well at least they're good for something!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

You need to get some buds over this weekend and go get'um!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I would gut choot them with a 22mag.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> I would gut choot them with a 22mag.


choot em, choot em!


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

A nice squeeze from 17HMR would do the trick.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

call the swamp people they'll help you out.... .22mag wouldnt be a bad idea if your kinda far out from the city and the neighbors dont mind.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Bow hunters will work for beer!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I don't have any suggestions but just wanted to say I LMAO everytime I read the subject of this thread, not sure why but it is hilarious to me...


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

ACbob said:


> Those 'yotes don't know what day of the week it is, so meet them out there this Saturday and take care of some bidness!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Some of the guys on this board could sit out there in camo with a switchblade and end this problem real quick. Them puppies wouldn't know what hit 'em until it was all over.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

69RRVERT said:


> A nice squeeze from 17HMR would do the trick.


I call that a .17 whisper in the ear. Works great on pigs as well.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

never thought of a .22--will do in the am:doowapsta



Jolly Roger said:


> I would gut choot them with a 22mag.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Wish I was there. Sure sounds like fun! Killum all!


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

I wish I had a camera withe me earlier in the week.

Wednesday morning I was traveling a country road northeast of Goliad when I looked out into a field and saw a coyote sitting on top of one of those round hay bales. He was sunning himself as if he didn't have a care in the world. I don't know that I've ever seen anything quite like that.

.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

SmithEC said:


> I wish I had a camera withe me earlier in the week.
> 
> Wednesday morning I was traveling a country road northeast of Goliad when I looked out into a field and saw a coyote sitting on top of one of those round hay bales. He was sunning himself as if he didn't have a care in the world. I don't know that I've ever seen anything quite like that.
> 
> .


I was hunting a field one evening for hogs and had a yote come out and jump up ona hay bale and was watching our cows. that didnt last very long


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

heading out


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hope yall limit out/lol,,, they dont call em wylie for no reason, they may be a no show


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Good luck, Parks.


----------



## nixstix (Sep 8, 2005)

*stop-don't go yet.*

Do you need bait? I will gladly supply you with my neighbors d--n cat that comes over every morning to peep/poop in my flower beds. My neighbor (he) would appreciate it too- Now the wife may not.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Waiting??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

bang?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

don't be silly. no little ol' coyote is going to attack your big ol' chil'ren. you guys are nuts.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> don't be silly. no little ol' coyote is going to attack your big ol' chil'ren. you guys are nuts.


 tell that to these parents http://chappaqua.patch.com/articles/coyote-attacks-another-young-girl-in-rye-bites-neck-4


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think parks' kids are a little older than 6. coyote attacks on humans are rare.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

haparks said:


> heading out


post pics when ya get back!


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

maybe they got him?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> i think parks' kids are a little older than 6. coyote attacks on humans are rare.


Umm, you said RARE. Which means infrequently. so this does happen. Hate for that guys kids to be the 1 in a million. Hey parks, got a buddy that has a AR with suppressor and a bunch of 30 rd clips. hes a cop but loves smoking yote.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Umm, you said RARE. Which means infrequently. so this does happen. Hate for that guys kids to be the 1 in a million.


your kids chances of dying in a boating accident are much greater than their chances of being attacked by a coyote. maybe you shouldn't take your kids out in your boat ... or even outside on a rainy day. they may get struck by lightning. oh, and yeah, be sure to kill all of the snakes you see whether they're venomous or not. save our kids from the world.

is there anything you pansies _aren't_ afraid of?


----------



## timberhuntr (Nov 15, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> your kids chances of dying in a boating accident are much greater than their chances of being attacked by a coyote.


It seems to me that those kids chances have increased if these coyotes are coming and watching them on a regular basis. It may be that the yotes are waiting for the day that there are only one or two kids at said bus stop or the first one that gets there by his/herself.

I agree that yotes are typically scared of humans but the more they sit there unmolested everyday, the more brave they become?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

timberhuntr said:


> It seems to me that those kids chances have increased if these coyotes are coming and watching them on a regular basis. _*It may be that the yotes are waiting for the day that there are only one or two kids at said bus stop or the first one that gets there by his/herself.*_
> 
> I agree that yotes are typically scared of humans but the more they sit there unmolested everyday, the more brave they become?


yeah, you're probably right. those coyotes are plotting their strategy to eat themselves some chil'ren. 

they're probably actually waiting for one of the kids to accidently leave their sack lunch at the bus stop.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2009/10/28/canadian-teenager-dies-coyote-attack/

It is rare but it does happen, I'd be more worried about snakes,pitbulls and people who use croaker for bait


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> is there anything you pansies _aren't_ afraid of?


yeah a sissy like you :work::work:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

big_zugie said:


> yeah a sissy like you :work::work:


He's something else aint he? Probably sitting in his townhouse with dictionary and thesaurus in hand waiting for us to type. Been through the afraid thing. and yes i am. i only want to protect my children just like mr parks. is there something wrong with that MC? I'm not going to extremes like putting him in a bubble. But there have been multiple instances of coyote attacks on humans especially children due to there small stature. Since no one was probably desperate enough to reproduce with you, there's no wonder you wouldn't care about our children.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

did ya limit out?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Yotes been hollering in the field behind my house every night in the past two weeks in Sugar Land. Never heard them before in over 10 years here. Was thinking last night, glad we have a nice fence, but, they do sound in shooting range
.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> He's something else aint he? Probably sitting in his townhouse with dictionary and thesaurus in hand waiting for us to type. Been through the afraid thing. and yes i am. i only want to protect my children just like mr parks. is there something wrong with that MC? I'm not going to extremes like putting him in a bubble. But there have been multiple instances of coyote attacks on humans especially children due to there small stature. Since no one was probably desperate enough to reproduce with you, there's no wonder you wouldn't care about our children.


He's got atleast 1 kid i've heard of. He's not that bad of a guy if you ever meet him in person.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

24Buds said:


> trap them? Call the Parks and Wildlife dept? Not sure, but I would stay away from the bus stop with a fire arm, keep the kids safe. I remember running into a pack of them on the west end of Galveston one night. 6 of them if I remember. IN THE Neighborhood. They ran off to the grass, but I am certain if I had my dog with me, she would have been dinner. Be careful.


I lost a cat to yotes in Sea Isle two or three years ago. I've seen them within 100 feet of the house. There are two or three packs on the west end.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

How many kids were killed last year by coyotes?

How many in shooting accidents?

I'd worry more about untrained people with guns at my neighborhood kids' bus stop than coyotes. I'd like to think they're all doing the responsible thing, but half of them graduated in the bottom 50% of their class and some of them- well, do the math.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> He's something else aint he? Probably sitting in his townhouse with dictionary and thesaurus in hand waiting for us to type. Been through the afraid thing. and yes i am. i only want to protect my children just like mr parks. is there something wrong with that MC?


personally, i think our contemporary society over-protects our kids. i guess you don't think so, yet y'all wonder why we live in such a wussified politically correct world these days.

get a grip. no coyote is going to eat your kids.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> get a grip. no coyote is going to eat your kids.


you can't guarantee that. With all the growth these animals are getting squeezed into a box with little to no natural food source. It hasn't happened yet, that I am aware of, but it will. Does that mean I think these folks should take it upon themselves to get rid of them. No but they should be raising cane with the local agencies to get the coyotes removed. If you think thats wussifying the children then I suggest that you have lost touch with reality.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

^

Kids! Don't drink Keystone light.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Arm yourself with a roadrunner. He may not kill the yote but make him wish he were dead. Beep ! Beep !


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

In all likelihood, they are just curious and looking because they don't know what it is, although I can't guarantee it. I used to play golf at lakeside here in Houston. If you want to see "urbanized 'yotes" then that is the place to see them. It runs by the bayou, and creeks and bayous are natural highways or "corridors" for wildlife. They used to sit under the shade of the trees on the golf course and watch us play. Never made a threatening movement. They watched more in curiosity. Although, if you live on or near the bayou, you don't leave your animals out at night because even in Memorial you will lose your pets.

I know this from a few days ago, but if you walk your kids to the bus stop, they should be fine. I didn't look at all the links people posted of the instances of coyote attacks, but almost all of the instances I have heard of when coyotes attempted taking small children, it was in California.

Same as how mountain lion attacks are really common out there, but you very rarely, or never, hear about an attack here. I think our guns have put the fear of God into the carnivores here, but who knows.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Just so I'm not blowing smoke, I went to the CDC website and got the following statistics for 2007 about deaths in the 5-9 and 10-14 year age groups. Unfortunately, they lump all non-dog mammals into one code so it's tough to tell which deaths were from coyotes vs raccoons, bears, mountain lions, etc.

Ages 5-9

Code	Deaths	Description
W54 5	Bitten or struck by dog
W55 1	Bitten or struck by other mammals
W32 3	Handgun discharge
W33 5	Rifle, shotgun, and larger firearm discharge
W34 12	Discharge from other and unspecified firearms

Ages 10-14

Code	Deaths	Description
W54 1	Bitten or struck by dog
W55 7	Bitten or struck by other mammals
W32 3	Handgun discharge
W33 7	Rifle, shotgun, and larger firearm discharge
W34 16	Discharge from other and unspecified firearms

Not passing judgment on the numbers, just like to discuss from knowledge as opposed to fear. These are deaths, not just attacks. The firearm deaths are accidental, as opposed to the separate section on homicides.

By the way, traffic accidents and drownings dwarf these numbers.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Too Tall said:


> you can't guarantee that.


i can't guarantee that the sun will come up tomorrow, but i'm purdy sure it will. and i'm also purdy sure that no coyote is going to eat your chil'ren.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Lol at MC, I hope that you have finished your snake identification course before moving on to giving advise on how to handle yotes. I'd be willing to bet that TooTall and I have a wee bit more time in the field than you do, and I agree with him. Bottom line is that yotes have no place in town or around family members and pets. The chance of rabies alone is reason enough to kill them. They are not endangered and they are not there to play with your kids.

Mr Parks, get a game call and those yotes will show up within minutes for you to dispatch them.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i can't guarantee that the sun will come up tomorrow, but i'm purdy sure it will. and i'm also purdy sure that no coyote is going to eat your chil'ren.


pretty sure isn't good enough. you want coyotes in your neighborhood, great, I don't and neither do several of the folks that have posted.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Sick the Yoga Cat on em'.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

grandpa cracker said:


> Arm yourself with a roadrunner. He may not kill the yote but make him wish he were dead. Beep ! Beep !


X2...Those ACME rockets are tough on a Yote! :work:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Those Hornaday V-Max rockets are too!:biggrin:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

If the Coyotes would ONLY go after cats that irresponsible pet owners let roam free, then this truly would have been the perfect thread.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> Lol at MC, I hope that you have finished your snake identification course before moving on to giving advise on how to handle yotes. *I'd be willing to bet that TooTall and I have a wee bit more time in the field than you do, and I agree with him*. Bottom line is that yotes have no place in town or around family members and pets. The chance of rabies alone is reason enough to kill them. They are not endangered and they are not there to play with your kids.


and in all of your vast coyote experience, have you ever heard of one attacking someone's kid?

i think most of y'all just like to kill stuff while at the same time you manufacture the illusion/delusion that you're somehow making the world a safer place in the process.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> Yotes been hollering in the field behind my house every night in the past two weeks in Sugar Land. Never heard them before in over 10 years here. Was thinking last night, glad we have a nice fence, but, they do sound in shooting range
> .


If you live anywhere near the Brazos River bottom, they have been there for years. My wife and I saw a pack during daylight hours about 3 years ago when they were building Shadow Creek Ranch. Lots of stuff got displaced by that subdivision.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> If you live anywhere near the Brazos River bottom, they have been there for years. My wife and I saw a pack during daylight hours about 3 years ago when they were building Shadow Creek Ranch. Lots of stuff got displaced by that subdivision.


We are a few miles from Sugar Land Airport between 6 and 99, oyster creek is near by, tons of prison land south of us has been sold and developed.

Never heard them before 2 or 3 weeks ago, guess they've killed something when they start hollering, call of dinner or celebration, its actually kinda cool to hear them


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> and in all of your vast coyote experience, have you ever heard of one attacking someone's kid?
> 
> i think most of y'all just like to kill stuff while at the same time you manufacture the illusion/delusion that you're somehow making the world a safer place in the process.


 GREAT troll.. One of your best MC...


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

well the yotes were a no show will use a call tonight--today me and my daughter hunted fer hogs they were a no show--so we put up a buddy stand she loves it and we sat fer 30 min enjoying the birds:doowapsta


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

THIS ONE IS REAL... Bruce...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> and in all of your vast coyote experience, have you ever heard of one attacking someone's kid?
> 
> i think most of y'all just like to kill stuff while at the same time you manufacture the illusion/delusion that you're somehow making the world a safer place in the process.


You have heard of rabies haven't you? What is your experience (other than watching cartoons?)

here are a few attacks on children.
http://www.varmintal.com/attac.htm


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

http://www.nytimes.com/1992/11/29/us/coyotes-blamed-for-rabies-outbreak-in-texas.html?sec=health

"I've said it before, and I'll say it again: If we could get more help on coyote control, it would really help us," said Dr. Margo, whose county saw a resurgence of the disease this fall after having no cases this summer. "This is a deadly disease we're talking about."


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I grew up with a girl that had to wear a wig in 1st grade attacked by yotes, and still does 40 years later today.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> here are a few attacks on children.
> http://www.varmintal.com/attac.htm


However, none of those were in Texas.

A common theme: *most* are north of here. Why would that be? Here is my opinion. Ever wonder why white-tailed deer are so huge in body mass up north? There is a rule in ecology and zoology called Bergmann's rule. The rule states that the further towards the pole you go, the larger individuals in a species will get over their range. Animals that have huge range such as white-tails, coyotes, and even bears will usually be larger further north than they are here in Texas. A larger animal can usually take larger prey and small children might be on the menu.

I also think a lot of it has to do with hunting. Here, coyotes have been hit hard. They might be curious, but in general, I think they get the fact that humans equal trouble. California...I don't think so.

I believe problem animals should be killed, but I'm not sure that those are necessarily problem animals parks has.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/1992/11/29/us/coyotes-blamed-for-rabies-outbreak-in-texas.html?sec=health
> 
> "I've said it before, and I'll say it again: If we could get more help on coyote control, it would really help us," said Dr. Margo, whose county saw a resurgence of the disease this fall after having no cases this summer. "This is a deadly disease we're talking about."


That article was from 18 years ago. I'd be more worried about skunks or bats as a vector honestly.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> However, none of those were in Texas.


I wonder if the coyotes know that? :rotfl:
I'll give you one thing amb, at least between you and bruce, you can properly identify a snake.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> I wonder if the coyotes know that? :rotfl:
> I'll give you one thing amb, at least between you and bruce, you can properly identify a snake.


Pretty sure you skipped the rest of my post then. Cheers for intelligent conversation. I hate cheers'ing myself.

PS: I'd probably be worried about rover down the street. Make sure you kill any golden, dalmatian, terrier that looks at your kids too


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> That article was from 18 years ago. I'd be more worried about skunks or bats as a vector honestly.


If you would read the op, then you would understand that the yotes are hovering around the kid's bus stop. We will wack the bats and skunks when they arrive. :rotfl:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> If you would read the op, then you would understand that the yotes are hovering around the kid's bus stop. We will wack the bats and skunks when they arrive. :rotfl:


I read the op. Coyotes are no different than other intelligent mammals. They are curious. No different than the "attack" video JQ posted of the coyote curiously approaching something that looked new (a hunter decked out in camo in this case). They used to watch me play golf in middle of Houston at Lakeside for years. Never one issue. Just sayin.

Problem coyotes should be killed. Are those actually problem coyotes that are stalking children? I don't know, but it doesn't sound like that are stalking them.

In all honesty, I don't really care either way. Just throwing out my opinion.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Well like MC, your opinons are based on emotion and cartoons. We kill coyotes on the ranch. They kill our deer. They carry rabies. They have been well documented to attack children, and those are on the rise due to encroachment and overpopulation. (yotes, not kids, or both for all I care) If any were seen on Tiki, I would kill them too. I'm throwing a picture of a dead rattler just because I can.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, they are just curious at this point. Curious to find out if what they are looking at is edible. A lone coyote will not usually attack anything larger than a rabbit unless threatened. Two or more coyotes will attempt to take down larger prey.
They need to develop a fear of humans if they wish to survive. I'm not saying they have to be killed, they just need to learn that creatures that walk on two legs are not good to a source of food.

Hello Jungle...3.....2.....1.....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

boomgoon said:


> I'm throwing a picture of a dead rattler just because I can.


Those ghosts are eerie looking! Did you know them?

They ain't a bull that can't be rode and they ain't a cowboy that cain't be thowed!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> Well like MC, your opinons are based on emotion and cartoons. We kill coyotes on the ranch. They kill our deer. They carry rabies. They have been well documented to attack children, and those are on the rise due to encroachment and overpopulation. (yotes, not kids, or both for all I care) If any were seen on Tiki, I would kill them too. I'm throwing a picture of a dead rattler just because I can.


 That's a good rattler. That's how you make "good" coyotes...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> You have heard of rabies haven't you? What is your experience (other than watching cartoons?)
> 
> here are a few attacks on children.
> http://www.varmintal.com/attac.htm


wow, that's compelling evidence. i reverse my position. we should kill all wildlife and even all pet dogs since a few may have rabies. i'm a changed man. thanks for helping me see the light, boom.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ya know, on a purely logical basis, I agree with absolutely everything MC has said here. On the other hand, if it's a one in a million shot that a coyote attacks a kid, and you happen to be the parent of that one, you're going to feel pretty crappy if you hadn't tried to do something. For that matter, would it actually be ten in a million if a few parents hadn't dusted off some coyotes that started getting "iffy"? A hundred? Who knows? Yotes and humans just really don't live together all that well: sooner or later you're going to have some conflict if they're sharing "habitat": it may be fluffy the cocker spaniel and it may be somebody's four year old. All we can do is hope it's fluffy.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i have now locked both of my teenagers in their rooms. they will now be home schooled and not allowed to leave their rooms. they will take their meals in their rooms. their meals will be pureed so as to avoid the risk of choking. i will let them come out to shower. i have confiscated their driver's licenses (the road is entirely too dangerous). the world is a far too dangerous place to do otherwise.

i feel better now. what could i have been thinking prior to this epiphany. thank you 2cool.


----------



## cj6530 (May 15, 2010)

this topic makes me laugh. You all need to take a stats course. Your kids are way more likely to kill themselves with your firearms then of the wildlife you want to shoot to "protect them". By all means go shoot everything you legally can. I Could care less. The never ending posts about shooting animals/people to "protect your family" is comedy. This spring I was at george bush state park at the off leash dog training pond with my Lab, wife and 2 young daughters. Next thing I know......The other dude across the pond is blasting off rounds with a handgun into the pond (aimed in our direction but 20 feet into the water from his edge). Next thing his wife runs around to our side warning us about our children because they saw (and shot at) a water moccasin. I wish that dude would take the same stats class.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> . what could i have been thinking prior to this epiphany. thank you 2cool.


 About how many more tokes are left on that joint????


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Should have a bounty on them like they used to have in Okla. I think it was $25 for the ears. Thats been a few years ago. Taco Bell dogs make good bait tied to a fence with a broke leg.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

regardles of what has been said-- basic facts--my daughter 13 my boy 8--my daughter hunts with me--she has really good eyes and ears--she know when she is in danger-- if it was not for our dog keeping the coyote or oties back (they have already attcked our big dog) they may have been attacked--but for our dog raising hell--and alerting my daughter to something on the other side of the fence--things could have been diff--she saw the coyote less than 35 yrds away at the bus stop--essetially in our front yard--ill use the call tonight or next wekend to see if i can get them to show their faces--


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

coyotes are menaces to society. death to all coyotes! i just strangled my cat. i suspect she may be rabid.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i have now locked both of my teenagers in their rooms. they will now be home schooled and not allowed to leave their rooms. they will take their meals in their rooms. i will let them come out to shower. i have confiscated their driver's licenses (the road is entirely too dangerous). the world is a far too dangerous place to do otherwise.
> 
> i feel better now. what could i have been thinking prior to this epiphany. thank you 2cool.


 You did check for bedbugs and chinese sheetrock beforehand, didn't you? How are you reconciling the bolt-the-windows-shut vs. available-fire-exit dilemma?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow this went from something serious-- to a joke


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

haparks said:


> wow this went from something serious-- to a joke


Sounds like most every other thread on here...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Should have a bounty on them like they used to have in Okla. I think it was $25 for the ears. Thats been a few years ago. Taco Bell dogs make good bait tied to a fence with a broke leg.


http://texassportsmansassociation.org/coyote.htm


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

there used to be a bounty a couple years ago but i think they stoped


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

i dont feel like reading the past 4 pages because im sure its just MC crying about something. have any yotes been killed yet?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

haparks said:


> wow this went from something serious-- to a joke


you do what YOU think you need to do parks...to hell with the rest of the quacks on here...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

big_zugie said:


> *i dont feel like reading the past 4 pages* because im sure its just MC crying about something.


 lazyass.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> lazyass.


 And there was much rejoicing!!!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i have now locked both of my teenagers in their rooms. they will now be home schooled and not allowed to leave their rooms. they will take their meals in their rooms. their meals will be pureed so as to avoid the risk of choking. i will let them come out to shower. i have confiscated their driver's licenses (the road is entirely too dangerous). the world is a far too dangerous place to do otherwise.
> 
> i feel better now. what could i have been thinking prior to this epiphany. thank you 2cool.


Actually, we would all be better off if your offspring were never allowed to enter the pool. Buy them a coyote and a few rattlers for pets and save the future 2coolers from stupid rhetoric. You asked if I had ever heard of coyotes ever attacking children and I provided you evidence. You are again wrong just like when you misidentify snakes. It's hard to get a feel of the outdoors from a Texas City livingroom isn't it?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

no yotes killed yet gonna use a call this evening if things permitt--need a good cool morning on a weekend--



big_zugie said:


> i dont feel like reading the past 4 pages because im sure its just MC crying about something. have any yotes been killed yet?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> It's hard to get a feel of the outdoors from a Texas City livingroom isn't it?


Shazam.....Mr Holier than Thou thinks he knows whats best for everyone and he is still pizzing with the pups. I'm sure his little surrogate shadow will be along just as soon as he gets a snoot full of jailhouse gin. Isn't that right ga ga?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I GOT NIGHT VISION PARKS... If ya need it... Just call Quest extermination Svcs. We do our best to rid you of the pest...:brew:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I guess that my dead snake picture was against the rules so....


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> I guess that my dead snake picture was against the rules so....


Good job on the yotes! No tellin' how many school kids were saved


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> It's hard to get a feel of the outdoors from a Texas City livingroom isn't it?


Not really.....

ESPN Gamecam


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> Good job on the yotes! No tellin' how many school kids were saved


If it were only school children that they ate, they would get to walk.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Speaking of walking, I do not see the fuss in all this coyote business. 

I had to walk to school both ways facing coyotes back in my day and that was uphill in the snow. 

School buses......pfffftttt.....for sissies.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

pic from my neighbors back yard:texasflag


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

FireEater said:


> Speaking of walking, I do not see the fuss in all this coyote business.
> 
> I had to walk to school both ways facing coyotes back in my day and that was uphill in the snow.
> 
> School buses......pfffftttt.....for sissies.


Yeah, but back then you got to carry a 12 gauge to school too...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

haparks said:


> pic from my neighbors back yard:texasflag


 So what's the problem? If they're coming to corn feeders they're obviously vegetarian coyotes. They're just looking to see if your kids have any tofu or kale in their lunchbox.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> Well like MC, your opinons are based on emotion and cartoons. We kill coyotes on the ranch. They kill our deer. They carry rabies. They have been well documented to attack children, and those are on the rise due to encroachment and overpopulation. (yotes, not kids, or both for all I care) If any were seen on Tiki, I would kill them too. I'm throwing a picture of a dead rattler just because I can.


Did you not read a word I said? Nothing was based on emotion. It was all based on fact. I've shot foxes and coyotes because that is what the owner of the property wanted. That isn't the issue. I was simply saying that a few coyotes sitting there doesn't necessarily indicate a problem. And it doesn't. Good try with the dead fox pics though. My last one is stuffed in my room.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I see a pack of coyotes on one side of the residential neighborhood and a guy I don't know on the other side- carrying a rifle at the ready, I'm a LOT more worried about the guy with the gun than the coyotes.

Shooting coyotes on a deer lease where everyone knows the rules and has agreed to be among guns is a lot different than popping them in a neighborhood where nobody has agreed and nobody knows where they should be during the hunt. 

Shooters can miss, bullets can go clean through, bounce off a rock and still go another half mile, and kids can be wandering through the woods where they may and may not ought to be.

haparks, I'm not saying don't take care of the problem. You may live out where you're not a danger when you're waiting for them to show. If that's the case, have at it. But I read here about people with .270's and AR-15's with 30 round clips and I wonder what they think happens to a high velocity round after it goes all the way through a tiny body like a coyote. It doesn't just stop, or evaporate. It keeps going and you can't convince me you know where it will end up.

Take care of business if you think your kids are at risk, but do it safely.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

usin a .22 :work:



impulse said:


> I see a pack of coyotes on one side of the residential neighborhood and a guy I don't know on the other side- carrying a rifle at the ready, I'm a LOT more worried about the guy with the gun than the coyotes.
> 
> Shooting coyotes on a deer lease where everyone knows the rules and has agreed to be among guns is a lot different than popping them in a neighborhood where nobody has agreed and nobody knows where they should be during the hunt.
> 
> ...


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> lazyass.


LMAO true. im just messin with you man.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

impulse said:


> Shooters can miss, bullets can go clean through, bounce off a rock and still go another half mile.


Dont think were using a .50 cal here buddy.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Did you not read a word I said? Nothing was based on emotion. It was all based on fact. I've shot foxes and coyotes because that is what the owner of the property wanted. That isn't the issue. I was simply saying that a few coyotes sitting there doesn't necessarily indicate a problem. And it doesn't. Good try with the dead fox pics though. My last one is stuffed in my room.


I don't read words that are "said", I read words that are written. If you have read what I posted, then you should be able to understand that I said that coyotes in residental areas are a problem and why I think so. I also have posted examples of where and when coyotes have indeed attacked children. 
As far as your stuffed animals, my girlfriend collects those as well.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> I don't read words that are "said", I read words that are written. If you have read what I posted, then you should be able to understand that I said that coyotes in residental areas are a problem and why I think so. I also have posted examples of where and when coyotes have indeed attacked children.
> As far as your stuffed animals, my girlfriend collects those as well.


Jeez, that is a cute semantics game! Usually people only start to play that if they are getting tired of treading water and start to slip under...

Ok, my fox is mounted (and no, I don't mount it myself...often. Maybe after a few cold beers every other week). And have you not read a word that I *typed*? Is that satisfactory? Good.

How residential is the area? If the neighbor has a feeder and game cam in his backyard, doesn't sound like River Oaks to me. Good luck trying to get all the coyotes. Going purely off the original post, like I said before, coyotes being curious and sitting there watching doesn't always indicate rogue dogs. I'm not going to lose sleep over someone killing them. I simply pointed out that there is necessarily a problem here given the original circumstances.

So nana-nana-nana-boo-boo :tongue:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

impulse said:


> I see a pack of coyotes on one side of the residential neighborhood and a guy I don't know on the other side- carrying a rifle at the ready, I'm a LOT more worried about the guy with the gun than the coyotes.
> 
> Shooting coyotes on a deer lease where everyone knows the rules and has agreed to be among guns is a lot different than popping them in a neighborhood where nobody has agreed and nobody knows where they should be during the hunt.
> 
> ...


good varmint hunters use highly frangible bullets that do in fact "dissipate" upon contact and entry. its called using the space between your ears. and most gun owners have sense enough not to aim in the direction of human lives. don't group responsible and sensible people like us with the Darwin award winners.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

big_zugie said:


> Dont think were using a .50 cal here buddy.


Thanks for making my point about not knowing what happens to a high velocity bullet- of any caliber.

Let's go with one we all know, from Wikipedia (because it was easy to find):

_According to the single-bullet theory, a three-centimeter-long copper-jacketed lead-core 6.5-millimeter rifle bullet fired from the sixth floor of the Texas School Book Depository passed through President Kennedy's neck and Governor Connally's chest and wrist and embedded itself in the Governor's thigh. If so, this bullet traversed 15 layers of clothing, 7 layers of skin, and approximately 15 inches of tissue, struck a necktie knot, removed 4 inches of rib, and shattered a radius bone._

Think you need a .50 cal to be a danger to your neighbors?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> Actually, we would all be better off if your offspring were never allowed to enter the pool.


that's an ugly thing to say to anyone. you've never even met my kids, douchebag.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I still find this whole thread humorous as it was posted by someone that was going to buy a pet wolf that has younger kids. ***?


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

do you keep editing your post impulse or something 2 of us have tried to quote you and its not working


but anyways. didnt know my .17 and .22 could do that much damage buddy boy


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I did run into the truncated post problem so I had to edit to get the second half to show up. Blast away.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I still find this whole thread humorous as it was posted by someone that was going to buy a pet wolf that has younger kids. ***?


it doesn't make sense, does it?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Eye ball them back. Get a good stare-off going. First one to blink is dinner.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

impulse said:


> Thanks for making my point about not knowing what happens to a high velocity bullet- of any caliber.


four attempts to respond to it, screw it. Let us know how you did it: that'll come in handy in the jungle.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> it doesn't make sense, does it?


Not really. That "pet" wolf would have been eye-balling those kids as lunch quicker than any coyote would. Difference is, a wolf has the hardware to take out an adult male human.

Parks, just trap them and put them in a pen. They can be little wolves!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow this is not the 2cool i started with a few years ago what has happened to this site i used to love it and the people in it


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Sorry if that was cold, but you would potentially put your own kids in the same position willingly by buying a wolf, but want to kill native animals for watching your kids at the bus stop? What do you think that wolf would do each and every time your kids walked out the door. I don't get it.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

haparks said:


> wow this is not the 2cool i started with a few years ago what has happened to this site i used to love it and the people in it


some of us are still here brother parks. some of the people on here think very highly of their written word and themselves...not much for anyone else.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

monkeyman1 said:


> some of us are still here brother parks. some of the people on here think very highly of their written word and themselves...not much for anyone else.


So you think that being willing to shoot coyotes in a neighborhood to protect your kids but also attempting to buy a pet wolf isn't the least bit hypocritical?

Call me what you want. Won't be the first time I've taken heat for my opinions. I don't see it as any different than killing every copperhead you see in the yard to protect your family but then keeping a pet cobra inside.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

haparks said:


> wow this is not the 2cool i started with a few years ago what has happened to this site i used to love it and the people in it


Just the opoosite of the house and senate. the republicans took over. lol


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Check it out we almost got this guy eating out of our hands. few more days and he will. But I fugure when he does I will bash him over the head with my maglight and yell thats for mastercylinder,lol jk.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Will not be hard to cook. Check it out our neighbors just fired up the pit. Why doesnt my pit shack the ground ?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> that's an ugly thing to say to anyone. you've never even met my kids, douchebag.


I didn't realize that you had a monopoly on saying ugly things bruce. You just don't like being proven wrong. Get over it and then get over yourself.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> I didn't realize that you had a monopoly on saying ugly things bruce. You just don't like being proven wrong. Get over it and then get over yourself.


i thought there was an unwritten rule in here about making disparaging remarks about people's families - kids, wife, mom, etc. - especially when you've never even met 'em.

but then, maybe i'm just wrong again.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i thought there was an unwritten rule in here about making disparaging remarks about people's families - kids, wife, mom, etc. - especially when you've never even met 'em.
> 
> but then, maybe i'm just wrong again.


Such the hypoctite aren't you? Or is it ok for you to make totally 
inappropriate remarks about someone's wife because you have met them? If you want to take this to pm's fine. If not pizz off.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

an inappropriate remark? yes, definately. disparaging, reproachful or belittling their character? no. i also personally apologized to both parties involved, and that happened three or four years ago.

we'll just leave it at that, jeff.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Time to shut 'er down


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

SmithEC said:


> I wish I had a camera withe me earlier in the week.
> 
> Wednesday morning I was traveling a country road northeast of Goliad when I looked out into a field and saw *a coyote sitting on top of one of those round hay bales.* He was sunning himself as if he didn't have a care in the world. I don't know that I've ever seen anything quite like that.
> 
> .


They do that a lot. I've probably shot 5-6 off the top of round bales. Each of them had worn the tops a bit as if they'd been there/doing that for a while.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

aggiemulletboy said:


> So you think that being willing to shoot coyotes in a neighborhood to protect your kids but also attempting to buy a pet wolf isn't the least bit hypocritical?
> 
> Call me what you want. Won't be the first time I've taken heat for my opinions. I don't see it as any different than killing every copperhead you see in the yard to protect your family but then keeping a pet cobra inside.


it's obvious parks cares more for his kids than anything else in the world. if he made the choice to get a pet wolf, then i'm sure he's considered the risks involved. you or MC questioning his parenting skills is out of line to a guy that should probably get a father-of-the-year award.

parks was concerned about the safety of his kids in proximity to wild coyotes. he didn't need or want child-rearing advice in general. sure, you have a right to your opinion, as does your buddy MC - not saying you don't. but what parks is talking about is that men on this board used to be gentlemen and respect each other (i lurked long before i signed up). not so much anymore; anonimity i suppose...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

anyone need to borrow one?

don't return it.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> anyone need to borrow one?
> 
> don't return it.


Probably more appropriate...










I would have never replied to anything if I had realized where this thread ended up on pg 3.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> you or MC questioning his parenting skills is out of line to a guy that should probably get a father-of-the-year award.


please show me where i questioned anyone's parenting skills.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

call it what you want.



mastercylinder said:


> don't be silly. no little ol' coyote is going to attack your big ol' chil'ren. you guys are nuts.





mastercylinder said:


> your kids chances of dying in a boating accident are much greater than their chances of being attacked by a coyote. maybe you shouldn't take your kids out in your boat ... or even outside on a rainy day. they may get struck by lightning. oh, and yeah, be sure to kill all of the snakes you see whether they're venomous or not. save our kids from the world.
> 
> is there anything you pansies _aren't_ afraid of?





mastercylinder said:


> yeah, you're probably right. those coyotes are plotting their strategy to eat themselves some chil'ren.
> 
> they're probably actually waiting for one of the kids to accidently leave their sack lunch at the bus stop.





mastercylinder said:


> personally, i think our contemporary society over-protects our kids. i guess you don't think so, yet y'all wonder why we live in such a wussified politically correct world these days.
> 
> get a grip. no coyote is going to eat your kids.





mastercylinder said:


> i can't guarantee that the sun will come up tomorrow, but i'm purdy sure it will. and i'm also purdy sure that no coyote is going to eat your chil'ren.





mastercylinder said:


> and in all of your vast coyote experience, have you ever heard of one attacking someone's kid?
> 
> i think most of y'all just like to kill stuff while at the same time you manufacture the illusion/delusion that you're somehow making the world a safer place in the process.





mastercylinder said:


> i have now locked both of my teenagers in their rooms. they will now be home schooled and not allowed to leave their rooms. they will take their meals in their rooms. their meals will be pureed so as to avoid the risk of choking. i will let them come out to shower. i have confiscated their driver's licenses (the road is entirely too dangerous). the world is a far too dangerous place to do otherwise.
> 
> i feel better now. what could i have been thinking prior to this epiphany. thank you 2cool.





mastercylinder said:


> coyotes are menaces to society. death to all coyotes! i just strangled my cat. i suspect she may be rabid.





mastercylinder said:


> it doesn't make sense, does it?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, did not read all of this thread. But I coulda swore the title was "voters r eye balling my kids"

Figured the Dems need all the votes they can get?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

call 1 800 DALE'S dead dogs.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> call it what you want.


i didn't say to copy and paste all of my posts, i said show me where i questioned anyone's parenting skills. do you not understand the difference?


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

I know the school bus stop down the street from me has stray dogs & pigeons coming in as soon as the last crowd boards and they are feeding on the leftover trash from the kids snacking before the ride !
Don't feed the bears and they won't come around.
That might be one of the reasons ?


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Ya'll take the personal disagreements and arguments to PMs or the Jungle.....this thread is not the place for it.

Thanks.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

This thread is full of awesome!

Did you get any of the yotes this weekend?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

It is a parents duty to protect their children. Parks, if you feel like there is a threat, you have every right to be concerned. Stay within the law and do what you have to.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm wondering if those coyotes might be saying among themselves..."Hey Wylie, Ya think those children taste like chicken".


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

*I LIKES CHICKEN*



ACbob said:


> Those 'yotes don't know what day of the week it is, so meet them out there this Saturday and take care of some bidness!


YESSIREEE,MAYBE EVEN ENTICE'EM WIDDA LIL'RAW YARD BURD,OR A RABBIT CALL


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> coyotes are menaces to society. death to all coyotes! i just strangled my cat. i suspect she may be rabid.


I like dead rabid cats!



haparks said:


> wow this is not the 2cool i started with a few years ago what has happened to this site i used to love it and the people in it


True....True....



mastercylinder said:


> i thought there was an unwritten rule in here about making disparaging remarks about people's families - kids, wife, mom, etc. - especially when you've never even met 'em.
> 
> but then, maybe i'm just wrong again.


This was my understanding.

Now about the yotes, can the Parks folks trap them and relocate them? This would solve it all.

24Buds solved it. Thread over.

Yall need to go have a beer together. I am a beer Czar. I promise it helps set aside differences and its good to boot! Or you could just pop them, post up the dead yotes. Either way, I am havin some fun!:rotfl:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i thought there was an unwritten rule in here about making disparaging remarks about people's families - kids, wife, mom, etc. - especially when you've never even met 'em.


That is a good rule! Bash each other, okay. Bash their family, FOUL!
That rule has worked well in the refinery I have worked in almost 20 years. Women get slammed for gossip and mind games along these lines; men are much worse.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Attach of the internet coyotes!They be a rabid bunch!Your property,your kids and your rifle and you can do whatever you want to do Parks! Happy hunting!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

If you can safely and legally shoot the coyotes, and you want to, do it. They're tough on little dogs and cats and such. I don't much care for'em hanging around people. I suppose I have killed a few dozen, mostly when I was younger, back in Kansas. Killed most of em with a hammer. 

But understand. Those coyotes pose the same risk (or less) to your kids than being electrocuted by a down power line on a nice day. Or being hit by lightning on a cloudy day (far less). Someone had it right. They're probably hanging around the bus stop cause they've found a few unwanted balogna sandwiches and cheetos. I see the same irony as AMB. The pet wolf idea was x1000 a more dangerous proposition for your kids than the coyotes. No intention on my part to be insulting, just a fact. 

Good luck and good hunting.


----------

